# Tapp and die holders



## alb (Aug 29, 2013)

What do you think?
This was my first shop made tool

Alb


----------



## Cobra (Aug 29, 2013)

Very nice work. You'll soon have a drawer full of various tools and helpers!


----------



## Bill C. (Aug 29, 2013)

alb said:


> What do you think?
> This was my first shop made tool
> 
> Alb


Looking good, clean and simple design


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Aug 29, 2013)

Looks great!

Is that a built in die extractor I see? :thumbsup:


----------



## Pmedic828 (Aug 29, 2013)

I to am learning the hard way to work metal - I will be attempting to make a few of these when the weather gets a little cooler - 110 degree heat index today!  Good Job!


----------



## alb (Aug 30, 2013)

DAN_IN_MN said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Is that a built in die extractor I see? :thumbsup:



Dan

That's a great idea but no this is just a slide for when its mounted into the tail stock the due head moves not the tail stock
But now you have put that great idea in my head mayn't another mod is on the cards

Thanks
Alb


----------



## ScrapMetal (Aug 30, 2013)

You did a nice job on those.  The one (little) thing I see that might help you a bit is to blunt/round/bevel those edges a bit so you don't inadvertently cut yourself. (Don't ask me how I know :whistle

-Ron


----------



## alb (Sep 1, 2013)

Sounds like experience talking;-)
All the edges have been broken so no sharp edges 

Thanks

Alb


----------

